
Blogs of startup founders - RichardPrice

======
RichardPrice
I thought it would be really cool to have a list of all the blogs of people
running startups - people who are talking about, and sharing, their
experiences. Here are a few I know:

Harj Taggar (Auctomatic): <http://mealticket.wordpress.com/> Kul Taggar
(Auctomatic): <http://kulveer.co.uk> Pairwise: <http://blog.pairwise.com>
Xobni: <http://xobni.com/blog> Crowdstorm: <http://blog.crowdstorm.com>

------
raju
There's Avi Bryant of dabbleDb.com at <http://smallthought.com/avi/>

And of <http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/> of plentyOfFish.com at
<http://plentyoffish.wordpress.com/>

------
mikesabat
We're a little outside of the tech circle, but an interesting startup none the
less. We build workout programs for iPods, and more importantly we have a
social net where personal trainers can build workouts for their clients (for
iPods) and then sell these workouts.

The blog talks about the company and also teaches personal trainers how to use
technology (and our products) to make extra $$. <http://pumpone.wordpress.com>

------
webwright
Mine's at <http://www.tonywright.com> (one of three founders for
<http://www.rescuetime.com).> My co-founders don't blog, the bastards. ;-)

------
gustaf
Two great blogs by a brilliant mobile entrepreneur:

Jason Devitt: www.brash.com/ His company: <http://skydeck.com/blog/>

------
richcollins
<http://blog.richcollins.net/>

<http://quiblz.com/>

------
davidw
This has a bunch:

<http://www.startupping.com/venus/entrepreneurs/>

------
transburgh
Wil Schroter (Go Big Network): <http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/>

------
dshah
Will throw mine out there:

Dharmesh Shah's blog: <http://OnStartups.com>

------
adamsmith
Adam Smith (Xobni) personal blog: <http://blogs.xobni.com/asmith>

------
Mistone
here is mine as well...for what its worth <http://www.promoterforce.com/blog>

------
sergiutruta
mine's <http://www.sergiutruta.com>

------
sabat
Most startups these days have blogs, and the better ones seem honest and
transparent, and are written by founders. I think this is a good way try and
get extra publicity, too -- get picked up by google's blog search and
technorati. Take every link you can get!

